# RIP Chloe



## gracie83 (Jul 31, 2007)

Chloe sadly lost her fight against kidney failure the other day. She had been ok then just suddenly stopped eating on sunday evening. She just withdrew and cried to get into the garage where she just hid. She had been so up and down with cystitis we hoped it was just the start of another cystitis bout. On Monday we hardly saw her she was just hiding away. Even tuna was not tempting her. On Tuesday she came out of hiding for a spot of sunbathing in the garage. She was loving the cuddles and was drinking again so I felt a bit more hopeful. A few hours later I had an overwhelming urge to check on her. She was sat in the garage and just stared directly into my eyes. She was telling me to call it. I told my husband I was going to see if the vets could fit us in and popped down the road to the vets who said bring her in. Chloe had no argument with the cat carrier - normally there is a fight. The vet said she was very ill and admitted her to the hospital to see if there is anything they could do. The next morning we got the call. Her kidneys had failed. The vets were lovely. They brought her back from the hospital (in the next town) to our local vets so we would not have to travel. They gave us 10mins alone with her and then in the vet came and within 5 secs she had gone. So very peaceful. Nice way to go really purring and being cuddled and with your 'humans'. Incredibly painful for the humans though!

She died just four days over a year since her sister Toshi died. 

RIP little monsters and thankyou x


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Been down that road myself. Very sad very hard road. Much sympathy. Take care of yourself.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

So sorry for you to hear of Chloe's passing. It's not always that cats give you the sign/signal that they've had enough....you were lucky that way. May she be free waiting at the Rainbow Bridge for you. I truly believe we will see our beloved pets in the spiritual life.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss and the pain you must be feeling. It is selfless thing we do to spare out fur friends of their suffering. RIP Chloe.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I am so sorry about Chloe.  Sending hugs.


----------



## Miko's Mom (Aug 19, 2016)

So sorry for your loss. Losing a fur baby is so heartbreaking. Take comfort in knowing that you gave Chloe a wonderful life. She'll be with you in your heart always.


----------

